# G.A.S. is subsiding...anyone else?



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm finding, especially recently, that i'm not near as "driven" to get new gear. 

I still "lust" over all sorts of gear that I see, and I enjoy looking at gear in stores and here in the forum very much, but there is really nothing that I am all that excited to buy as somehow I'm always able to convince myself that I really don't need it OR that it won't make me any happier, etc. It isn't that I can't afford new gear either.

I have reasonably good gear now and I have had several nice amps and guitars through time.

Effects pedals are not much of a driving force as I have never been all that interested in them.

Maybe if I was a better guitarist, I would want to seek out better gear?...not sure
Maybe it is because I'm aging....but I'm not sure why this tendency should be related to aging...if it is at all. 

I'm just curious to know if many other forum members notice this tendency at some point and what your thoughts are on the topic.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Clearly you are concentrating all your efforts into single malt scotch... Scotch Tasting Syndrome (STS)?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

It all but disappeared after I got the All Access for my Axe-Fx. Maybe a wireless in the future. Or some IEMs. But really: I'm done. Fractal keeps giving me new amps every few months.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Aside from one great acoustic, I'm pretty happy right now. It took a lot of time, and trial and error to get here though.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've got pretty much all I want except maybe a gibson guitar of some sort. Not sure if I'm going to go with another 61 SG RI or a LP studio. Or maybe something with P90's.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

If anything, I decided this past 6 months or so its stupid for me to look at guitars - as I play all my own stuff now pretty much exclusively, and as much as I lust after certain guitars (I am only human ) its crazy, when I make excellent guitars and love to play them.

I sold off a few of my bought guitars this past year that were nice but just not being used.

In the spring and summer, I am too busy anyhow "gassing" for my other hobby, model airplanes and more specifically model turbine jets and large scale RC aircraft. 

When I am busy spending time and $$ on the other hobby, I dont have time to look at guitar stuff  But seriously, I think my gassing for guitars has really died down after this past year when I built the best 3 or 4 guitars I have ever built and am loving playing them.

Amps, well, still building them, but not "gassing", more for the fun of building.

AJC


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

starjag said:


> Clearly you are concentrating all your efforts into single malt scotch... Scotch Tasting Syndrome (STS)?


Be careful...this syndrome is well known to be VERY contagious !!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I was fine until I went on a road trip for my kids soccer team this past weekend. Ended up in Seattle and went to Guitar Center. After hanging out in there for a bit I had great difficulty leaving without buying something. Luckily I only left with a Fender Custom Shop T-shirt. I almost bought a Magnatone 6V6 amp similar to a Tonemaster and then a 66 Vibro Champ caught me eye. I'm glad they didn't have a Fender Jaguar hanging on the wall 'cause I definitely would have picked that up. Arghhhh!! GAS. It never really goes away!!


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I find I GAS more when I spend a lot of time around gearheads. I bought seven guitars, two amps, and a lot of small stuff during the 18 months that I worked at Mothers. Quitting that job has saved me a lot of money. I would have bought even more except ultimately I hope to play on entirely home-made gear.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm content with what I have--realistically it's more than I'll ever need to play around at home--so I really would just need to buy things like strings & straps, or to try out new accessories.

But I still get GAS, and I always have.

The easiest times to ignore it are when I have no money or little money--because there are things that are priorities to gear & accessories--like paying for shelter, food, clothing & transportation.

So if cash is low--I feel GAS less.

This is also why my last guitar purchase--about a year and a half ago--was my first in about 10 years.

There are things I'd like to get, but unless I win a contest for gear, or possibly for money, I probably won't get a new guitar (or a new to me used guitar) for a while. But I will be buying accessories, and I'm hoping to get my LP copy modded soon and use that for slide.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

i'm in way more of a selling phase since my son was born 6 months ago.....although i have bought a vibrolux and a custom tele this month...oops


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

snacker said:


> i'm in way more of a selling phase since my son was born 6 months ago.....although i have bought a vibrolux and a custom tele this month...oops


Major life changes also have a way of taking priority and lessening GAS, as you have another focus to your life.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

yeah, I'm largely done.

at some point, I would like to get the right R8 or R9, but funds are a bit tighter, 
my kid starts private school in the fall, priorities have changed.

I have all the major flavours covered anyways (LP, Tele, Strat, Gretsch) - If I'm
missing something at this stage, it's in the fingers, not the equipment


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Dave, some days I miss living in Thunder Bay. Mind, I was no closer to the water as I am here, just the water was easier to sit and watch up north LOL

Thing about it. We have in our lakes waves. Not ocean waves, and not ocean tides, but still a fair bit of liveliness. Water will sometimes wash up ashore, give a good splash that wets your feet or worse your zipper. Water will also at times suddenly just ... stop. Sit there still for all the world as if it had never moved. Rare moments of calm, always followed by another wave and another splash. I used to spend a lot of hours in summer down by the lake just relaxing. Loved to go late at night and see the moonlight on the dark waters, and hear the splashes of fish hunting insects or maybe they were monsters in those waters having a laugh  I never went swimming to find out.

Seems to me that my character as a person can be the same way. Full of turbulent activity, sometimes also breaking past bounds of safety leaving me a tad on the drenched side with pedals I have no blessed idea what to do with, a spare guitar that was on the used rack and looking cool, and suddenly we seem to have ukes in the house too! Then, one day, all will be calm and quiet. This very rarely lasts for long, and a new wave of excitement comes again. Maybe next wave I will end up with that banjo or that mandolin.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm just GAS'ing for andrew to make me another AJC Singlecut, and a 7-string in the stable. I know I'll have another (better) strat, a tele and an SG floating around soon enough. I have the 4 main tones I want from my amp, just waiting for another sweet guitar to put through it and then it's off to get the "standard stable" setup and away I go!


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I think I am almost done. I've got vintage examples of a Strat, Tele and Gibby acoustic and a great player in the PRS CE-24. I've also got my amp GAS covered with a vintage VR and DR. All I'd really like to add to the stable is an old 335, or equivalent, such as the Ibanez Artist AS 200 or Yamaha SA 2000. Then I'm done.





Yeah, right.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

No 7-strings to experiment with, not even a jazz box? Or an 8-string? :O you guys! haha


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a Tele project that is very slowly coming together, but other than that I think I'm in pretty good shape. It doesn't hurt that I spent a small fortune (for me) since joining this forum on pedals and guitar parts. I realised recently that I could have bought a very nice Telecaster for what I've dumped on pedals in the last year and a half. Oh well, I love pedals and the different places they take me from time to time.

Cheers, Shawn.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm feeling the same way, but for me, my lack of gas can be attributed more to the realization of:
1)more guitars wont make me play better
2)I have lots of guitars as it is already
3)its inspiration I'm lacking, not equipment
4)its time to dedicate to the craft that I'm lacking, not equipment

But I still like buying guitars, more as an appreciation of them as an object of art. They dont necessarily have to be played to be enjoyed.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Diablo said:


> I'm feeling the same way, but for me, my lack of gas can be attributed more to the realization of:
> 1)more guitars wont make me play better
> 2)I have lots of guitars as it is already
> 3)its inspiration I'm lacking, not equipment
> ...


I'll bet that this is a fairly typical scenario.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

there are no new guitars that interest me locally but I do check into the used places regularly...just nothing around at the moment...some OK stuff but I`m running out of room and am after certain guitars now... still, I already found some this year so it really depends whats around at any given time. I get off the subway right next to a used guitar place 4 days a week so they are seeing me more often...in a white shirt and tie...and thats been one reason why I have been so lucky...gotta check that place often `cause stuff comes and goes all the time. Watch the web here too but there are so many people overseas bidding on the great old used MIJs now that the fun has been sucked out of it for me. So even if I never buy another guitar I already have more fabulous guitars than any one player could wish for in a single lifetime...and really, as a couch player who doesn`t play out I think I done good.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Actually, yes it has subsided. It has been happening slowly for the last six months. Mind you I can still get an acute attack when I see something like a Bloomfield Les Paul, but it's gone after a few minutes.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Two kids, one income, living in the GTA... Yes, GAS has subsided.. Not that I don't _want_ stuff, I just don't _need_ stuff. I visited my newest guitar every month for a year until we got a tax return that wasn't already spoken for. And, yes, I _needed_ it - my friendly neighbourhood luthier refused to do any more work on my old guitar.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

I had GAS for years but for me it was a genuine tone quest, I am not really a collector by nature. I only have and keep stuff that I use regularly. My tone quest is pretty much over since I got the Fractal Audio Axe FX, it has a large range of amps (everything from Fender Blackface to Ubershall), cabs (1-10 to 412's of all types) and effects (everything from OD's to Wah) built into it and it can create any tone I can think of, so no need for amps or effects. As for guitars I have a great little collection that covers all the bases and I like and play them all. 

So, yeah, I am pretty much GAS free these last couple of years. 

Now I have AAS: I want a new Audi A5, largetongue


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

blues, that's respectable AAS


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

bluesmostly said:


> I had GAS for years but for me it was a genuine tone quest, I am not really a collector by nature. I only have and keep stuff that I use regularly. My tone quest is pretty much over since I got the Fractal Audio Axe FX, it has a large range of amps (everything from Fender Blackface to Ubershall), cabs (1-10 to 412's of all types) and effects (everything from OD's to Wah) built into it and it can create any tone I can think of, so no need for amps or effects. As for guitars I have a great little collection that covers all the bases and I like and play them all.
> 
> So, yeah, I am pretty much GAS free these last couple of years.


We're about to get a Bogner Shiva model and a Marsha -- a hot-rodded Marshall model -- in the next FW release! JOY!


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

iaresee said:


> We're about to get a Bogner Shiva model and a Marsha -- a hot-rodded Marshall model -- in the next FW release! JOY!


cool, it really is an amazingly versatile and comprehensive guitar rig and I keep forgetting to check for Firmware updates, the last major one was a dandy though. 

I don't have GAS so much as lack of time to sit down with this thing for a couple of weeks and try out more stuff. I feel like I have a store full of amps, cabs and effects, I just need more time to play with them all in different combinations. I wanted to tweak my clean, snappy tone last week on one of my patches so I started switching stuff around - I ended up with a Brownface amp and a 4-10 cab, with a compression pedal in front and reverb on the back end - brilliant!


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I thought maybe it was just me. My major GAS has ended. Well, pretty much. When my 58 year old back hurts I do contemplate selling my 74 LP Custom to buy a CR (Chambered Reissue Les Paul), but not all that seriously. My Melody Maker weighs almost nothing anyway, I can use it.

I have the guitars I want modified to exactly what I want them to be. My amps are what I want them to be. 

About all I've been buying lately has been little stuff. I picked up a reissue Lifton Les Paul case a couple of weeks ago (the brown case with pink lining), I never had one of those. I still use my black case when taking my LP to a gig, it's a much better constructed case. So the brown one is for the look.
And a couple of bits for the odd chase of vintage 'look' for the 59 Reissue - from Historic Makeovers an offset stud for the tailpiece; a couple of sets of DMC thumbwheels for the bridge. 

Little things.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

bluesmostly said:


> cool, it really is an amazingly versatile and comprehensive guitar rig and I keep forgetting to check for Firmware updates, the last major one was a dandy though.
> 
> I don't have GAS so much as lack of time to sit down with this thing for a couple of weeks and try out more stuff. I feel like I have a store full of amps, cabs and effects, I just need more time to play with them all in different combinations. I wanted to tweak my clean, snappy tone last week on one of my patches so I started switching stuff around - I ended up with a Brownface amp and a 4-10 cab, with a compression pedal in front and reverb on the back end - brilliant!


This is exactly the situation I'm in -- I just don't have the time to explore all the combinations! I haven't even tried the new amps we got in 9.03. I've just had enough time to fine tune and improve the 20 or so patches I rely on for the Duran Duran stuff. I had planned to create a dry patch for every amp in the unit and keep those around as reference patches, and made a bit of head way on that project, but just ran out of time.

The Shiva I'm definitely going to be trying out though. That's one of my favourite clean tones after a Matchless style, slightly-dirty clean.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Mine has pretty much subsided. I've got just about everything I ever wanted, and I'm very happy with the tone I've got. I'm pretty much at that place where I'm hearing what I always envisioned in my head. So, no more chasing tone. I recently picked up a vintage 73 Champ and that was the last thing I wanted. So, except for some mods here and there, I've got no other major items I can imagine I'd want. I've got my little amp (Champ), large amp (SRRI), all the guitars I could justify, bass rig, basses, drum kit... 

Actually, I've been thinking of downsizing my bass rig since I don't use it much anymore. The cab is just too big and the head is over powered (Traynor YBA200). Only thing is that I'd take a bath on it in the used market. Just priced it out and new it would be over $1500 at L&M. I'd be lucky to get $1000 for it in the Winnipeg market.

Even took a walk around L&M last week and I didn't feel the urge for anything. Well, except things that are ridiculously out of my league and I could never justify spending the money on them (Fender 57 Deluxe).


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Purchasing the SG Classic helped ease the GAS...a bit...


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

I was doing just fine until I stumbled upon this German luthier, Frank Hartung. HOLY CRAP these look nice! I haven't contacted him yet, but probably will by the end of the year 

Frank Hartung Embrace

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

my gas pains are as intense as ever.........unfortunately for me - other things have gotten in the way of buying that tele off mrmatt......and I think I'll gas for a PRS until i get my hands on one.......

it;ll never end with me....its like my wife and shoes


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I still suffer from GAS especially after drinking lots and lots of soda!!!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Frenchy99 said:


> I still suffer from GAS especially after drinking lots and lots of soda!!!


This thread is 10 years old. 
If you stopped drinking soda, would you also be less inclined to buy amps and guitars? Two different GASSES?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

greco said:


> This thread is 10 years old.
> If you stopped drinking soda, would you also be less inclined to buy amps and guitars? Two different GASSES?


Its nice to read who had they're fill of guitars and amps 10 years ago !!!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Yeah, it's over. My garage is like a music store. I can find anything I need to do what I want. 

May still drop a bundle on RME Babyface and Mac Mini but will likely continue to experiment on reel-to-reel in the upcoming months.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Yes my GAS has subsided. How ? not playing as much and rekindled a old hobby / interest .


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Frenchy99 said:


> I still suffer from GAS especially after drinking lots and lots of soda!!!


it took you 10 years to come up with that joke, huh? 
I like the way you roll.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

KapnKrunch said:


> Yeah, it's over. My garage is like a music store. I can find anything I need to do what I want.


Hear you...

I have the same problem.. Want to use a certain amp, cant find it, easier to buy another !


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Frenchy99 said:


> Want to use a certain amp, cant find it, easier to buy another !


Good One! .....Thanks for my laugh for the day!


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Frenchy99 said:


> Hear you...
> 
> I have the same problem.. Want to use a certain amp, cant find it, easier to buy another !


You're not even joking here are you. Haha..


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

tomee2 said:


> You're not even joking here are you. Haha..


Of course im joking... lol 

I think !


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Frenchy99 said:


> Hear you...
> 
> I have the same problem.. Want to use a certain amp, cant find it, easier to buy another !


I give you the gears about your amps, but yesterday I had one of those moments. I wanted to play a certain amp and I couldn't find it! I was starting to panic, thought I had either been robbed or lost my mind (not sure which is worse) when I spotted it back behind a couple other amps on about my forth scan of the room.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Mine has pretty much subsided. I've got just about everything I ever wanted, and I'm very happy with the tone I've got. I'm pretty much at that place where I'm hearing what I always envisioned in my head. So, no more chasing tone. I recently picked up a vintage 73 Champ and that was the last thing I wanted. So, except for some mods here and there, I've got no other major items I can imagine I'd want. I've got my little amp (Champ), large amp (SRRI), all the guitars I could justify, bass rig, basses, drum kit...
> 
> Actually, I've been thinking of downsizing my bass rig since I don't use it much anymore. The cab is just too big and the head is over powered (Traynor YBA200). Only thing is that I'd take a bath on it in the used market. Just priced it out and new it would be over $1500 at L&M. I'd be lucky to get $1000 for it in the Winnipeg market.
> 
> Even took a walk around L&M last week and I didn't feel the urge for anything. Well, except things that are ridiculously out of my league and I could never justify spending the money on them (Fender 57 Deluxe).


This comment aged like milk.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I can honestly say that tonight, right now, my GAS is subsided.... 

Hope I fell the same tomorrow morning !


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> I give you the gears about your amps, but yesterday I had one of those moments. I wanted to play a certain amp and I couldn't find it! I was starting to panic, thought I had either been robbed or lost my mind (not sure which is worse) when I spotted it back behind a couple other amps on about my forth scan of the room.


I have, on more than one occasion, been going through my amps looking for something or other only to come across an amp I completely forgot I owned. Once one was still packed in an unopened shipping box.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> I have, on more than one occasion, been going through my amps looking for something or other only to come across an amp I completely forgot I owned.
> *Once one was still packed in an unopened shipping box. *


Thanks for my laugh for the day!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

greco said:


> I'm finding, especially recently, that i'm not near as "driven" to get new gear.
> 
> I still "lust" over all sorts of gear that I see, and I enjoy looking at gear in stores and here in the forum very much, but there is really nothing that I am all that excited to buy as somehow I'm always able to convince myself that I really don't need it OR that it won't make me any happier, etc. It isn't that I can't afford new gear either.
> 
> ...


Had been searching for a better cab/speaker combination. When several deals here went south I gave up and ordered a boutique cab from a builder in the UK. It's completely satisfied my desire for any additional cabs. Unfortunately, it's given me an increased lust for heads.


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

I've noticed my GAS has really subsided in the past year or so. Later year I picked up a Marshall JCM 900 MKIII and a 1997 Parker nitefly. The Parker really covers a lot of ground, killed my guitar GAS. Between that and my LP I have all the sounds I need. I have the Marshall rigged up to my recording gear with a Two notes Captor and I'm using an older Line 6 HDProX for different preamps and fx through the Marshall. I can also use the POD for tracking bass. Since I mostly play and record at home lately and I have everything I need to do so, I havent been buying anything but strings and picks.
I still look at gear all the time for fun but nothing's come home with me in a year or so. I also started practicing more and tweaking my tone less. I found once I got my technique up to where I wanted it to be I became less concerned about slight eq changes different overdrives etc. I just crank the marshall up now and play more than trying to find the perfect tone.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I have everything that I need. But there are things that I may want - a Garnet Pro, like the one I owned as a teenager and took to the dump because it needed tubes. That kinda thing.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

A Garnet Pro is the bare minimum a Canadian player should have in his arsenal !


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> a Garnet Pro, like the one I owned as a teenager and took to the dump because it needed tubes. That kinda thing.


Brave of you to admit that in a public forum...LOL
The unfortunate mistakes of youth!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

GAS waxes and wanes here. I'm kind of at a low ebb right now. If the right thing happened along I'd go for it, but I can be happy as I am for now. Covid has kicked the shit out of my budget, and there's been some other expenses like snow tires, software, roof repair, and so on. Priorities.

That said, I still peruse the ads for used Godin products, interesting mandolins, banjos, and amps.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Frenchy99 said:


> A Garnet Pro is the bare minimum a Canadian player should have in his arsenal !


Looking at the pics you've posted I think you own most of the Garnets in Canada - but I'm not sure I saw exactly mine. IIRC, controls were across the top, all the main ones were push-pull, there was a stinger section and a tremolo section. No verb. 50 watts or so (2 power tubes as I recall). I took it to the dealer (late 70's) and was told it wasn't worth retubing and I should scrap it and go solid state. I did. I remember clearly, tossing it out the back of my dad's pickup at the dump. The only good think is I watched a guy rush over and pick her up. I have hope that she was rescued and is out there waiting for me to find her 🤞


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> The only good think is I watched a guy rush over and pick her up. I have hope that she was rescued and is out there waiting for me to find her


I feel much better now! Thanks for completing the "story".


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

allthumbs56 said:


> but I'm not sure I saw exactly mine. IIRC, controls were across the top, all the main ones were push-pull, there was a stinger section and a tremolo section. No verb. 50 watts or so (2 power tubes as I recall).



It would be the this model without the reverb. A mini BTO as I call them.










I highly recommend these...

We have great Canadian amps !

EDIT:

I never found one at he dumpster by the way...


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Frenchy99 said:


> It would be the this model without the reverb. A mini BTO as I call them.
> 
> View attachment 337870
> 
> ...


That's her! Well, except for the "Reverb" tag. 

Don't think I ever used the "Stinger" (just the natural "cranked" distortion) or the tremolo, and always had the "Sound Fountain" knobs pulled because the knobs say "Rock" right on them! I liked it all lit up too 😎 .

Thanks for the pic Frenchy. When was the last time you fired her up?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I love looking, trying, reading and watching videos about gear but when it comes to buying, I only buy the tools I need.

Right now I only play electric guitar in my music/computer room, I find the Guitar Rig software sounds great and has all the effects I need so the only pedal I own is a wah.

If I want to get that real cranked amp sound I have a little Bugera V5 I can crank and play some power chords on with my one electric guitar.

I'm pretty much 99% an acoustic guy these days as well.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Picked up my hollowbody a year ago and recently had cause to replace my unplayable (for more than a decade) mandolin. Offset T-style is next on the list. I'm not in a hurry but always on the lookout for deals. I've picked up quite a bit of PA gear on the cheap since the pandemic started - I'll be in good shape if we ever get back to playing gigs.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

allthumbs56 said:


> Thanks for the pic Frenchy. When was the last time you fired her up?


Last month, jammed on it. 

Love these heads.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Frenchy99 said:


> Last month, jammed on it.
> 
> Love these heads.


Not that I "need" it............ but if you ever needed the space I'd love to have first crack at her 🥴


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

This calendar year I:
January: Traded one guitar for another guitar.
March: Purchased an amp
August: Sold an amp. Sold a guitar.
Sept: Bought two guitars. Sold another amp.
Oct: Traded a guitar for an amp.
Nov: Sold a guitar. Bought another guitar. 

I will actually end the year with one fewer guitars and one fewer amps overall than I started with. I'd like to say I'm done for good, but who am I kidding?


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

I started playing again after 2 decades away from it....Spent 3 years buying guitars, now I`m in selling mode. I don`t need 6 acoustics.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> I'd like to say I'm done for good, but who am I kidding?


You're trying, that's what counts !

Me , Myself... I sent an amp to a fellow member... I did my best to lower my inventory...


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Frenchy99 said:


> You're trying, that's what counts !
> 
> Me , Myself... I sent an amp to a fellow member... I did my best to lower my inventory...


My aim this year has been quality rather than quantity.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> My aim this year has been quality rather than quantity.


My aim was to have fun....

I did !


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lately the guitar drive has been lower, but I'm itching to add new instruments that I don't even know how to play: mandolin, banjo, Hammond organ, pedal-steel


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

My GAS is subsided ...

this morning... 

Need to wash my latest acquisitions...


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I wonder how much everyone's gear has appreciated in the 11 YEARS since this thread was started?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

player99 said:


> I wonder how much everyone's gear has appreciated in the 11 YEARS since this thread was started?



Good question...

Lots I would imagine... My Japan made instruments certainly cannot be had for the price I paid for them 15-20 years ago...


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Frenchy99 said:


> Good question...
> 
> Lots I would imagine... My Japan made instruments certainly cannot be had for the price I paid for them 15-20 years ago...


The price of MIJ Fenders has gotten completely out of hand. They're great guitars... once you replace the pickups... and the switches... and the pots... But they're _totally better_ than any USA Fender.

I used to own one of the MIJ '65 Mustang Bass reissues. It was fine. It played nice but it had Alpha branded mini pots instead of full size CTS pots. Also slightly off spec push on versions of the Jazz Bass knobs instead of the mounting screw kind. And the pickup was a bit weak. Plus a very plastic polyester finish. I ended up selling it around 2012 for $550. The used market on them now is ridiculous. They're going for over a grand which is insane for that instrument. This summer I bought a MIM JMJ Signature Mustang Bass and it's superior to the MIJ in every way.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I considered myself a semi working musician so when this 'shitshow' started it sort of took the wind out of my sails. I invested in Pa gear and a few acoustics.Have a new acoustic duo and we get together twice a week to practice. Also, recording some of my songs has kept me busy. Sure i still look at guitars but its just not the same any more. Looking forward to 2021 when i can start gigging again, well outside anyways.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

I'm on cusp of being out of control. I buy a guitar every couple weeks.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Frenchy99 said:


> My GAS is subsided ...
> 
> this morning...
> 
> Need to wash my latest acquisitions...


I was thinking your amp room must smell like stale cigarettes, split skunky beer and by the coolness of some of it stanky sex!

Cool!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

MarkM said:


> I was thinking your amp room must smell like stale cigarettes, split skunky beer and by the coolness of some of it stanky sex!
> 
> Cool!


That's my amp room.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I've come to realize that...and it's embarassing to admit it took 30 years to realize this...I only have 2 arms, and can only play one guitar at a time. Do you guys have that problem as well? ;-)

I've gone from needing one of every style for some recording or gig that will likely never happen, top downsizing, to upsizing, to investing, liquidating, trading, all to come to one simple truth - for electrics, a good tele through a good amp is all I need. Yes, adding a guitar that complements the tele is a great option, but the more guitars I add, the more I complicate the ring, requiring more pedals and/or another amp.

Because I'm primarily a singer/songwriter, the acoustic side should be more concerning, but I don't ever really feel like playing anything other than a dred, so a good MArtin or J45 covers my needs nicely on that front as well. 

Once I complete the Tele bild with the Fiesta red MJT body I just puchased, I'll probably scale back all other electric pruchased apart from setting my pedal board up the way I want it, and add a nice 335 come the day I can afford it. As much as I love guitars, I'll happilu live vicariously through ewveryone else ;-)


----------

